# converted to FSC :o



## kanzzz (Jul 10, 2011)

helllo everyyyy 11 
i did my As and shifted to pakistan and then i decided to do FSC so currently im doing it! 
i wnted to ask is this a good decision because i have heard that entry test ie MCAT are from FSC books etc etc please can someone give me an elaborated answer on this one please ! lyk advantages of doing fsc and disadvantages also !


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

very nice and wise decision.mcat is almost 98% from fsc book.no disadvantage in it


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

kanzzz said:


> helllo everyyyy 11
> i did my As and shifted to pakistan and then i decided to do FSC so currently im doing it!
> i wnted to ask is this a good decision because i have heard that entry test ie MCAT are from FSC books etc etc please can someone give me an elaborated answer on this one please ! lyk advantages of doing fsc and disadvantages also !


well u take an awesome decision...#happy everyone will definitely appreciate you...as mcat is from fsc books but from next year i heard that 50% will be from ALEVELS ...but im not sure about this news...i will tell you the confirm one....
what else u want to ask write in detail...so that every one can answer and help you:happy:


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

MCAT this year was from both FSC and A-levels and I'm sure next year will be the same. The exam made sure that both FSC and A-levels textbooks covered the materials so that they wouldn't have to read outside of their respective textbooks to study.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

i agree with asohail . . mcat for Alevel students went smoothly this year..

i personally did olevels & my father chose fsc for me.... i think it to be the mega blunder of my life.

their is no credibility of our board system;
1. things will not work for you, if you are not an expert in the art of 'ratta' .
2. you should have a good handwriting to do well on the literature papers .
3. their is no marking criteria, it all depends on examiner whether he likes your question or not..!!

in short O & Alevels system of education is far better than fsc, having no such silly things... 
entirely conceptual studies, the illustrative type of questions asked by Cambridge board & a defined syllabi are matchless characteristics of O & Alevels.
:happy:


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Wise decision made. I know a lot of people who chose Fsc after O/levels and they aren't facing problems with admission in private colleges. This girl told me 'I am glad I made this decision because whatever it is, it's best if you sit for Fsc when you know you have to study in Pakistan'


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

everybody is not in position to afford private . .

if the fsc thing works well for someone, then he should go for it . #happy


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, we're talking about choosing Fsc or A/levels here. Check the statistics out, it's the students who choose Fsc that get into government colleges mostly. If you do amazingly well you have a chance in government colleges, if not you still have a chance in private colleges. You're on the safer side this way.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

kanzzz said:


> helllo everyyyy 11
> i did my As and shifted to pakistan and then i decided to do FSC so currently im doing it!
> i wnted to ask is this a good decision because i have heard that entry test ie MCAT are from FSC books etc etc please can someone give me an elaborated answer on this one please ! lyk advantages of doing fsc and disadvantages also !


you made a good choice by transfering into FSC but FSC is not specifically good for MCAT but it is beneficial in a sense that you are not required to have an equivalence certificate for that and you can compete with other students with your untouched marks and if MCAT is concerned, it is a general test that consist of bio, chem,phy and english, where every stuff is pretty much the same everywhere in the world; well the teaching style, pronounciation or wording can be different but principals remain same, so its not that if you have done fsc or a-level or anyother thing, you will know all the stuff. 
best of luck and study hard. :happy:


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

MyctoRule...I think you are talking about MCAT in USA or Canada but over here they are talking about the UHS MCAT.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> MyctoRule...I think you are talking about MCAT in USA or Canada but over here they are talking about the UHS MCAT.


yes, i am talking about the MCAT in pakistan, I haven't given the test but i have seen its syllabus for uhs and sample test papers for nust. Overhere, the stroy is very mcuh different as compared to pakistani MCAT. In canada, you need to spend four years in university just for giving MCAT, its a long procedure


----------



## kanzzz (Jul 10, 2011)

ohh reeli  greatt ! yes im quite good at rattas  and when it comes to Alevels i will be doing it after my 1st year examinations of FSC..im thinking to cover all the lessons and just learn them n blah...
thnkxxx evry1


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

kanzzz said:


> ohh reeli  greatt ! yes im quite good at rattas  and when it comes to Alevels i will be doing it after my 1st year examinations of FSC..im thinking to cover all the lessons and just learn them n blah...
> thnkxxx evry1


even after doing OLEVELS you are good at ratta...hilarious indeed!#rofl
so finally you going to do fsc??#cool


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

anas90 said:


> i agree with asohail . . mcat for Alevel students went smoothly this year..
> 
> i personally did olevels & my father chose fsc for me.... i think it to be the mega blunder of my life.
> 
> ...


I totally agree ! You should do alevel !


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

& an important thing about Alevels for those who dont know; 
now you can score 990 marks equivalent to fsc.
the rule of awarding maximum 935 marks no more exists.. you can confirm from IBCC.

you will have to score straight 8 A*s in olevels & 3 A*s in alevels... decrease in equivalence from 990 will definitely depend on your grades.

i know it is a bit difficult task, but once you achieve it.. you can compete in mcat with fsc toppers. :happy:


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

kanzzz said:


> ohh reeli  greatt ! yes im quite good at rattas  and when it comes to Alevels i will be doing it after my 1st year examinations of FSC..im thinking to cover all the lessons and just learn them n blah...
> thnkxxx evry1


whats the point of doing ratta, ratta is never gonna help, it only help in theoratical questions in fsc but not in mcqs of MCAT, well I dont know about pakistan, are they repreating some questions in the test every year?


----------



## kanzzz (Jul 10, 2011)

hmmm well im good at grasping concepts too  Alhamdulillah ..its like unless i understand the thing i cannot rattify it  but once i get the concept only den ill be able to memorise it !


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

thats good! but I think medical college is going to be even harder then we have thought


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

kanzzz said:


> hmmm well im good at grasping concepts too  Alhamdulillah ..its like unless i understand the thing i cannot rattify it  but once i get the concept only den ill be able to memorise it !


wow!this is good sort of ratta!well if you will get the concept then its is cool#grin


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> & an important thing about Alevels for those who dont know;
> now you can score 990 marks equivalent to fsc.
> the rule of awarding maximum 935 marks no more exists.. you can confirm from IBCC.
> 
> ...


can you tell me which 8 subjects in o-levels, u are talking about?


----------



## acoustic1 (Jul 22, 2011)

anas90 said:


> & an important thing about Alevels for those who dont know;
> now you can score 990 marks equivalent to fsc.
> the rule of awarding maximum 935 marks no more exists.. you can confirm from IBCC.
> 
> ...


im sorry but your information is not correct...i got all A*s in alevels and my equivalence was 950 which is the maximum
you know its really frustrating when people dont have the complete information and post threads based only on their hunches


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

acoustic1 said:


> im sorry but your information is not correct...i got all A*s in alevels and my equivalence was 950 which is the maximum
> you know its really frustrating when people dont have the complete information and post threads based only on their hunches


SIR! i read your post & questiond my friend in Shifa medical college, he did o/alevles.. 
for your kind information; he is damn sure about the 990 thing, as he went through all this process of IBCC last year.

will you please like to tell your olevel grades..??
if you dont have straight 8A*s, then how you could be eligible for 990? #baffled

dont worry dear #wink! you can confirm it from IBCC. #yes


----------



## acoustic1 (Jul 22, 2011)

anas90 said:


> SIR! i read your post & questiond my friend in Shifa medical college, he did o/alevles..
> for your kind information; he is damn sure about the 990 thing, as he went through all this process of IBCC last year.
> 
> will you please like to tell your olevel grades..??
> ...



the cambridge started to give A*s from last year ie: 2010 onwards
and obviously your friend did not give his olevel last year did he?
which means that he did not get any A*s...you probably dont remember what marks your friend got... i got all As in my olevel and all A*s in my alevel
you can go and check it out.. Photos of British Council Pakistan | Facebook


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

acoustic1 said:


> the cambridge started to give A*s from last year ie: 2010 onwards
> and obviously your friend did not give his olevel last year did he?
> which means that he did not get any A*s...you probably dont remember what marks your friend got... i got all As in my olevel and all A*s in my alevel
> you can go and check it out.. Photos of British Council Pakistan | Facebook


Mr.! i know this very well..

my friend confirmed equivalence of A*s from IBCC... obviously he didnt give olevels last year & i explained this plus point of alevels for the girl who created this thread... she converted to fsc from alevels.

my point is that olevel students of 2010 can opt for alevels fearlessly, as they have a chance to score 990, if they get straight A*s in o & alevels.

now there should be no confusion. #wink


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

In my opinion,it was not a WISE decision.people have scored in 1000s this year by studying from A level books..So wasting 2 years after doing 3 year A levels is just a waste of time.
If your grades in A-LEVEL were too low,then thats another thing.
But still its a Big gamble and i would never take it as only 20% of the Fsc students get through MCAT.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

mubashir888 said:


> In my opinion,it was not a WISE decision.people have scored in 1000s this year by studying from A level books..So wasting 2 years after doing 3 year A levels is just a waste of time.
> If your grades in A-LEVEL were too low,then thats another thing.
> But still its a Big gamble and i would never take it as only 20% of the Fsc students get through MCAT.


bro! the girl did As of 1 year after olevels, not the 'alevels of 3 years'..

correct your post. ThankS


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry,i didn't read the post carefully.Thank you for correction


----------



## acoustic1 (Jul 22, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Mr.! i know this very well..
> 
> my friend confirmed equivalence of A*s from IBCC... obviously he didnt give olevels last year & i explained this plus point of alevels for the girl who created this thread... she converted to fsc from alevels.
> 
> ...


there is a separate equivalence for olevels and a separate for alevels...just like the matricfsc people first they get the marks for their matric exmas then for their fsc
then how can you say that if we get all A*s in olevel and Alevel we get 990..
990 is impossible, and these 990 marks are for the alevel equivalence only not the olevel equivalence (fsc total marks are 1100 and in matric 900)
when the ibcc makes equivalence for alevel they only use the alevel grades not olevel 
so i gave my alevel grades to the ibcc thiss year and my equicalence for all A*s in alevel was 950! and all my other friends got the same for all A*s


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

acoustic1 said:


> there is a separate equivalence for olevels and a separate for alevels...just like the matricfsc people first they get the marks for their matric exmas then for their fsc
> then how can you say that if we get all A*s in olevel and Alevel we get 990..
> 990 is impossible, and these 990 marks are for the alevel equivalence only not the olevel equivalence (fsc total marks are 1100 and in matric 900)
> when the ibcc makes equivalence for alevel they only use the alevel grades not olevel
> so i gave my alevel grades to the ibcc thiss year and my equicalence for all A*s in alevel was 950! and all my other friends got the same for all A*s


i dont have anymore time to waste in replying.....so i went to IBCC website & found a very useful thing for u buddY#wink! 

do read this article for the God's sake;


*1. RULES FOR EQUATING QUALIFICATIONS AND MARKS *
*1.1 EQUIVALENCE OF QUALIFICATIONS*


*1.1.1 General*
The major principle for equivalence of qualification is to identify the relevant stage in Pak. System by considering the number of schooling years and subjects of a foreign system, if the system does not match with the Pakistani model.
*1.1.2 **British System*
*A) **GCE ‘O’ Level, GCSE, IGCSE and Equivalent:*
GCE ‘O’ Level is considered equivalent to Secondary School Certificate (SSC) subject to meeting the requirement of Scheme of Studies as under:
i) Pakistan Based Examinations: Eight subjects including Compulsory English, Mathematics, Urdu, Islamiyat, Pakistan Studies and three electives.
ii) Overseas Based Examinations: Five subjects including English, Mathematics and three electives.

To qualify for Science Group it is necessary to pass Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics and Biology/Computer Science. Rest will be placed in General/Arts/Humanities Group.
*B) **GCE ‘A’ Level and Equivalent:*
GCE ‘O’ and ‘A’ level are considered equivalent to Higher Secondary School Certificate (HSSC/Intermediate) subject to meeting the specified requirement for various stream/groups as under:
i) Pre-Medical Group: Eight/five ‘O’ level subjects (including English, Mathematics, Physics, Chemistry, and Biology) and three ‘A’ levels (Physics, Chemistry and Biology) with minimum E Grade.
ii) Pre-Engineering Group: Eight/five ‘O’ level subjects (including English, Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics Biology/Computer Studies) and three ‘A’ level subjects (Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics) with minimum E Grade.
iii) General Science Group: Eight/five ‘O’ level subjects with three ‘A’ level subjects 
iv) Humanities Group: Eight/five ‘O’ level subjects including English and Mathematics with three ‘A’ level subjects.
a- All Pakistani nationals appearing for examinations from Pakistan shall have to pass Urdu, Islamiyat, Pakistan Studies and Mathematics along with other required subjects to qualify for equivalence. 

i. If a Pakistani/dual national candidate studies and appears for examination from abroad, Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies will not be considered compulsory requirements.

*1.1.3 **American System*
i) Equivalence with SSC: Grade 9 and 10 from Accredited institutions with required number of credits.
ii) Equivalence with HSSC: Grade 11 and 12 from Accredited institutions having Diploma with required number of credits.
*1.1.4 Other Countries*
i) Equivalence with SSC passing of Grade 10 (10 years of schooling) from recognized examination Board or accredited institution.
ii) Equivalence with HSSC: passing of Grade 12 (12 years of schooling) from recognized Board or accredited institution.


*1.2 CONVERSION OF GRADES/MARKS*

*1.2.1 General*
i) For conversion into SSC equivalent marks five subjects at Secondary level or equivalent (10 years of schooling) including English, three electives (Physics, Chemistry, mathematics/Biology) and one overall best. (Being reviewed may be revised at any time)
ii) For conversion into HSSC equivalent marks five subjects at HSSC level or equivalent. (12 years of schooling including English, three electives (Physics, Chemistry, Biology/Mathematics) and one overall best. (Being reviewed may be revised at any time)


*British System*

*A. **GCE ‘O’ Level , GCSE, IGCSE and Equivalent:*
i) For conversion into SSC equivalent marks (grades of all the eight/ five subjects will be calculated for conversion into Pakistani marks.
ii) To qualify for Science Group Physics, Chemistry Mathematics and Biology/Computer Science are pre-requisite.

*B. **GCE ‘A’ Level/HSSC or equivalent:*
For conversion into HSSC equivalent marks:
i) Pre-Medical: Eight/Five subjects of ‘O’ Level including English, Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics and Biology/Computer Studies plus three subjects of ‘A’ level i.e. Physics, Chemistry and Biology.
ii) Pre-Engineering: Eight/Five subjects of ‘O’ level including English, Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics and Biology/Computer Studies plus three subjects of ‘A’ level i.e. Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics.
iii) Humanities/General Group: Eight/Five subjects of ‘O’ level including English plus three subjects of GCE ‘A’ level.

*1.2.2 **American System*
i) SSC: Two Years High School course (Grade-9 & 10) five academic subjects from Grade-9 and 
five academic subjects from Grade-10, i.e. English, three elective subjects and one overall best academic subject.
ii) HSSC: Completion of four years High School diploma and five academic subjects including English, three elective subject and one overall best academic subject at Grade 11 and 12 (excluding P. E. Drama, Music, Dance, etc. and study skills courses). (Grouping is subjected to qualifying required subjects as above.

*1.2.3 **Canadian System *
*a.* The certificates and grades awarded by overseas accredited Examination Boards / Authority / Syndicate shall be equated as per approved formula of IBCC. The certificates and grades awarded by the institutions shall be first equated as per above formula and then subjected to further deduction of 10% marks (being internal evaluation). The actual marks from any foreign Examination Board / Authority / Institution will not be considered as such but treated as per formula of the IBCC for conversion.

*b.* Any action/admission on the basis of provisional certificate will be at the risk and cost of the candidate.

*c.* The IBCC reserves the right to withdraw and / or change / correct its certificates.

*d. *Afghan qualification holders will be subjected to verification from issuing authority before issuance of Equivalence Certificate.

*e.* Non-Muslim Pakistanis will pass Ethics in lieu of Islamiyat.

*f.* Students of American type schools located in Pakistan shall have to complete the criteria laid down for LPS and AES*

*g.* No certificate shall be issued to candidates having incomplete number of required subjects/credits.

*h.* Appeal against these regulations first lies before the Chairman, IBCC and then the second before the Secretary, Ministry of Education being the Controlling authority of the IBCC. After having availed of remedies in the form of two appeals, if anyone still feels aggrieved, he may seek remedy, if any through court.

**LPS* : stands for Local Private Schools following American System of Education, AES: American Embassy Schools in Pakistan.

*1.3*
*METHODS FOR DETERMINING EQUIVALENCE OF FOREIGN QUALIFICATION*​ 

When an applicant approaches the IBCC Office for the determination of the equivalence of his/her foreign qualification the prescribed proforma/questionnaire is required to be filled by him/her. Through this questionnaire information about the following points is obtained:

(i) *Accreditation/recognition status of institution:*
The applicant is required to furnish information or documentary proof of the accreditation/recognition status of the institution from where he/she has passed the examination. If the Certificate/Diploma awarding body is the board or University then it is to be proved that it is authorised by Government of the country concerned to conduct examinations and issue Certificate/diplomas.

(ii) *Duration of the courses of study:*
While determining the equivalence of the Certificate/Diploma it is kept in mind as to what is the duration of the course of study leading to the earning of the particular Certificate/Diploma. The duration of the foreign Certificate/Diploma should not be in any case less than the duration of the similar certificate or diploma in Pakistan. It may be more.

(iii) *The intensity of the course:*
Alongwith the duration of the course of study, the number of days of study in a year and of hour of study in a day are also considered.

(iv) *Course contents:*
When new cases of equivalence are determined the syllabus and course contents are also to be compared with the syllabus and course contents of the similar Certificate/diploma in Pakistan.

(v) *Reference to the Ministries of Education and Embassies of the Foreign Countries:*
In some cases the IBCC office seeks information or guidance from either the embassies of concerned countries in Pakistan or from the Ministries of Education of those countries through our embassies there.

(vi) *Translation of the original Certificate:*
In many cases of foreign Certificate/Diplomas are in the national languages of those countries. In this case we get the Certificate/Diploma translated in English or in Urdu by National Institute of Modern Language in Islamabad.

(vii) *Consultation of subject experts:*
In some cases the advice of the subject experts or experts of the specialised area is sought. Cases are also sent to the Technical Boards for their views.

(viii) *Consultation of the British Council Guide to International Qualifications:*
In some cases we also consult the British Council Guide to International Qualifications of various countries, which is very useful.


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] 


* IGCSE/GCE ‘O’ level*


*[FONT=&quot]Grades[/FONT]*

*Pak. Marks*​ *[FONT=&quot] A*[/FONT]*

90​ A​ 85​ B​ 75​ C​ 65​ D​ 50​ E​ 45​ F​ 40​ G​ 35​ 

*(For Medical/Pre-Engineering Group) Subject of GCE ‘O’ level *
*Grade*
*Pak Marks*
English Language 
A*​ 90​ Urdu
A*​ 90​ Islamiyat 
A*​ 90​ Pakistan Studies
A*​ 90​ Physics
A*​ 90​ Chemistry
A*​ 90​ Biology
A*​ 90​ Mathematics/Computer Studies/I.T/ICT

A*​ 90​ *TOTAL*
*720*


Total =​  720 ? 900 = 810/900​ 800​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] 




*(For Medical/Pre-Engineering Group) Subject of GCE ‘O’ level *
*Grade*
*Pak Marks*
English Language 
A*​ 90​ Urdu
A*​ 90​ Islamiyat 
A*​ 90​ Pakistan Studies
A*​ 90​ Physics
A*​ 90​ Chemistry
A*​ 90​ Biology
A*​ 90​ Mathematics
A*​ 90​ *TOTAL*
*720*
*Subject of GCE ‘A’ level*​ 
*Physics*
A*​ 90​ *Chemistry*
A*​ 90​ *Biology or Mathematics*
A*​ 90​ *TOTAL*
*270*​ 


*Total *
 990 ? 1100 = 990/1100 (Pre-Medical / Pre-Engineering group)​ 1100


----------



## nosajnosaj (Oct 19, 2011)

It is advantageous in all the way, their are no disadvantages as the stats.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

nosajnosaj said:


> It is advantageous in all the way, their are no disadvantages as the stats.


absolutely right..!!#yes


----------



## acoustic1 (Jul 22, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i dont have anymore time to waste in replying.....so i went to IBCC website & found a very useful thing for u buddY#wink!
> 
> do read this article for the God's sake;
> 
> ...


i know all this...i read this before getting my equivalence made -_-

but thats what im saying... ibcc are liars!!!!!!!!! they promised 990 but for me and lots of other people we got 950
and all of us got 
A* physics
A* chemistry
A* biology

they went against their word!!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

acoustic1 said:


> i know all this...i read this before getting my equivalence made -_-
> 
> but thats what im saying... ibcc are liars!!!!!!!!! they promised 990 but for me and lots of other people we got 950
> and all of us got
> ...


bro! i think you misunderstood ibcc ppl... the reason is; when u did your olevels, 
cambridge hadn't started giving A*s... so u got 8 As, not 8 A*s in olevels.

& your equivalence was calculated as follows:
(8 * 85 + 3 * 90 = 680 + 270 =950 )

ibcc will give 990 for the 1st time in 2012, because students who got 8 A*s in olevels 2010, they will definitely complete alevels next year... if they will make to 3 A*s in alevels also, only then they will be awarded 990.

point is; the girl (who created this thread) converted to fsc last month.... my advice for her was alevels, because if she had scored sufficient A*s in olevels & will manage to get the same in alevels... she will have a bright chance to compete with FSc toppers. :happy:

hopefully itz crystal clear now. :happy:


----------

